# Craftsman LT 1000



## jward (May 1, 2012)

My neighbor has offered me his LT 1000 for $100.00 bucks as long as he can use my aerator when he needs it (he uses a lawn service now for mowing).

I brought it home and charged the battery and cleaned it up, it appears to be very difficult to start...almost like the compression is too high. Got it started put fresh gas in it ran mowed half my yard with it, everyting seems to work well.

The next day after charing battery completely it is still very difficult to get the engine to turn over...in fact when you turn the key and looking at the Briggs logo on the flywheel it may move slightly and stop...you turn the key a few times (slowly moving the flywheel around) and then the engine finally will spin and some times start...otherwise your back to turning the key a few times until you get the engine to spin again and have a changce to start. When it does start not uncommon to get a small backfire and then it runs great.

This is an Intek Briggs and Straton18 HP engine not sure of the year built on the tractor, but it has the gray paint sceme with plastic front end (seems to be a lower end Craftsman)..and I beleive this is an AYP built tractor (how can I verify?).

The hard starting of the engine concerns me, it has adequate oil...any suggestions? I am going to switch batteries from my Huskee mower to make sure it is not a battery issue...but my neighbor who got the mower when he bought the house said it has always been very difficult to get the motor to turn over.

Appreciate any feedback or suggestions...thanks JW


----------



## boxco49 (Jan 13, 2012)

Is the battery good? That would be the first thing I'd check. Either way it is a good deal. Depending where you live he may borrow the aerator once a year.


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

Might need a valve adjustment, starter, solenoid these are a few things to start with. I would try the starter, and solenoid before moving on to internal engine stuff. Do you have someone who can test the starter for you?


----------



## jward (May 1, 2012)

I will check battery first, I had not even thought about the starter (I don't work on engiens much anymore)...would a small engine shop be able to test it?

Thanks for the idea's!


----------



## TractorWrangler (Jun 18, 2011)

I think one would want to check all the electrical connections first. That would cost nothing.

Then jump start the tractor off your car to see if its a lack of amperage.

If it spins over good check to see that the battery is charging with a volt meter.

If it's charging test the battery cells if it's a serviceable battery with a hydrometer.

If the battery has a bad cell replace it. If not try an over night charge to see if the battery is recoverable. 

If it still acts up replace the battery.

If a jump start does not improve the cranking speed the next step would be to make sure your grounds are good.

The next cheap step is to check the valve adjustments. In these engines the engine will not turn over easily if the valves are out of adjustment.

If after that the symptoms still persist you may have a bad solenoid. By pass it with jumper cables or an old screw driver, if the engine spins up to speed then replace the solenoid, it's worn out.

If you still get a slow turning engine then it is time to suspect the starter.


----------



## dangeroustoys56 (Jul 26, 2010)

Is it a single or twin cylender? Twins are always alot tougher on batteries and starters . Over the years of tinkering , i find it cant hurt to get a larger battery - at least 500 plus CCA , mainly to turn the motor over easier when its hot or even when its sub zero temps , they also last longer then the smaller batterys.


----------



## Bill Kapaun (May 8, 2007)

Briggs OHV engines require the valves be be in adjustment. The compression release requires it. (IF you want it to work)

You should post the Model & Type#. There are MANY kinds of "Briggs 18 HP engines" . It's almost as generic as saying "Chevy".


----------

